# Editing vintage or not so vintage photos in Photoshop (1)



## avz10 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am scanning some old photos that I want to frame and need some advice on my Photoshop technique!

My great grandmother






Some of my settings:




















I really struggle with this. Any advice on this please or some useful articles on this subject?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2012)

What are you trying to do to it, exactly?


----------



## avz10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to print and display. I just attached a few of the photos in the second post that I want to use. 

I thought of framing them, with a central bigger one- I actually like  the last one in the second post (Table Mountain with my grandfather) as the centre one-  perhaps 30-40 cm wide, and then some smaller ones around that one. Black  frames are quite fashionable in South Africa now.

For the photos that I currently take, I take them in RAW and am quite  familiar with editing in PS RAW as well as PS itself. These ones are a  bit more difficult, as I want to keep the vintage look, but "retouch"  some of them somewhat. Perhaps sharpen, look at contrast, etc.


----------

